# generator



## shana23 (Aug 30, 2011)

the generator (generac,guardian rv, model 004700-0  serial# 4431255) 3600 watt. It does not seem to be producing electricity. It runs fine no problems cranking but no power comes to components not110 not 12volt. I have tried troubleshooting from owners manual. I have tried "just awnser" all the "expert did was read me the steps in the owners manual. I am not great electrically but do have a good volt meter , am not sure where to check for output. I know that the converter may be involved some what. How do i check breakers to see if they are good. the generator has 455 hrs on it. not sure about how to ask the right questions. any thoughts?


----------



## JimE (Aug 31, 2011)

RE: generator

Larry there should be two breakers on the generator itself, I would check those first. Second, most units require the shore plug to be plugged back into the motorhome to supply power to the coach so make sure the cord is seated snugly into the outlet. The last basic thing I can think of, is to check the GFCI breaker which is usually located in the bathroom. I realize these are basic things but I have overlooked them all before myself when troubleshooting power problems.


----------



## shana23 (Aug 31, 2011)

RE: generator

Jim:
        Thanks for the reply. I have now traced the problem to the line/generator switch. Yesterday I started the generator ,which is mounted in the rear of my unit and is hardwired into the unit ,and everything worked perfectly. I had power to everything I even ran my air conditioner. when I shut the door that is in front of all the fuses and circuit breakers and I lost power. I then shut the generator down and plugged in to shore power. when I did this I had power to everything. That makes me think that my circuit breakers are ok. I am going to have someone who knows how to use a volt meter trace current when the generator is running and power is not coming to appliances. It was a great relief to see that the generator is making power. 
                                                                                thanks again for the reply
                                                                                Larry


----------

